# When speaking about a dogs pedigree, "6X" means what?



## Bronson (Nov 3, 2009)

Example, Ripple is a dog.
Someone says thier dog is 100% Razor Edge w/ 6X"Ripple" in the pedigree.
Im not sure if I fully understand what that means. Can someone help me by explaining that in it's intirety?
Thank you, Bronson


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

hes (ripple) in there 6 x is usually what one means.....


----------



## Bronson (Nov 3, 2009)

Let me see if I have this right.
100% Razors Edge means that all dogs listed in the pedigree should be dogs produced by other dogs with only Razors Edge in the bloodline. Right?
And the 6X Ripple means I'll see that name in 6 different locations on the pedigee. Right so far?
Would that be 6 times on only the sires side?
If it's 3 times on sires side and 3 times on dams side, is it the same thing?
What if it's more than once in the same generation? 
Like on the 3rd generation, Ripple appears 3 times on the sires side, would that make it 3 to the 3rd power?
I'm just asking hypotheticly so I can better understand.
Thanks again, Bronson


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

lol @ 3 to the 3rd power


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

you lost me at the 3rd power! lol I need to reread it. ok it mean that ripple is in the ped 6 times normally they are talking about the first 4 generations of the pedigree (someone correct me if I am wrong about 4 gen on the ped) Basically is means the dog is line bred off of Ripple.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

3 to the third power = 3 x 3 x 3 =27 

(In proper writing it would be a 3 with a smaller 3 above it to the side.) 

Just to clear confusion.


----------



## Bronson (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea I was kidding about the 3 to the 3rd power part.
Thanks for the help. I understand it better now.


----------



## chrissy (Sep 5, 2011)

the "x" means how many times the same exact blood or specific dog was returned to the pedigree. its called "line-breeding" or in-breeding" both are different forms of breeding. "line breeding" is breeding family to family but they are more separated like breeding a female with her 2nd cousin or uncle. "In-breeding" is breeding sibling to direct parent (father to daughter) or breeding of litermate to littermate (brother to sister). I personaly do not believe in inbreeding as it can cause both health and tempermant issues. line-breeding is OK becasue you have introduced at least one new "dna strain" inbetween the breedings reducing or eliminating the inbred dangers. linebreding is a great way to keep the strengths of that particular line strong. make sure the dog is linebred and not inbred.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

in- breeding if done right is perfectly alright.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

dixieland said:


> in- breeding if done right is perfectly alright.




I've been researching the hell out of this for the last few months and my opinions on it have changed. Fact is, most breeders don't know the COI on their dogs or planned litters and very few know about inbreeding depression, which is the loss of viability or function resulting from excess inbreeding. The signs of inbreeding depression most frequently cited are reproductive failures. Anything that impacts reproduction is an up-front concern for dog breeders but in some cases, inbreeding depression may also manifest itself as poor health. Its effects are often so subtle that breeders or even veterinarians may not recognize the root cause and not every inbred animal will show signs of it. Inbreeding depression isn't a matter of specific genes that cause the sort of health problems we are always on the lookout for, like bad hips or eye disease. It lies in genes that have a subtler effect. A breeder isn't likely to notice a 5-10% reduction in bodily function; however, as levels of inbreeding rise these genes may accumulate. Over time reproductive and health problems increase. The changes are gradual and for that reason it is often blamed on things like pollution or some other toxin. 
The ideal COI for your dogs is anything under 15%. Above this level of inbreeding, an impact on the quality of the dog is felt heavily and increases exponentially as the inbreeding increases. COIs under 15% have no negative impact on dogs.  Common Relationships


25.00% - parent/offspring or full brother/sister cross 
12.50% - half brother/sister, grandparent/grandpup, or double first cousins crosses 
9.75% - great uncle or aunt/great niece or nephew cross 
6.25% - first cousins 
Calculate the COI using this formula:
 

*COI = sum[ (.5 ^ (a + b + 1)) * (1 + c) ]*
a = Generations between sire and common ancestor
b = Generations between dam and common ancestor
c = COI of common ancestor
If a common ancestor does not show up on both the top and bottom sides of a pedigree, it will not impact the COI of the dog. Using this principle, you may breed a highly inbred bitch to a highly inbred dog and end up with hybrid offspring that do not have any inbreeding whatsoever.


----------



## I<3MyPitties (Sep 20, 2011)

I looove that pic in your signature of your son and pup. Too cute!!!


----------

